# Sunday's Show and Tell  ... 12/4/22



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2022)

21 days, that's it folks
Xmas is a coming.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 4, 2022)

Schwinn BMX Predator-Schwinn 2 speed kick back


----------



## Redphantom (Dec 4, 2022)

One of my favorites finally obtained ...,red for Christmas! Greatful for it and the friendships made surrounding its purchase!!!  Merry Christmas bike brothers 🎁 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎅🤶 And God bless us all with our heathy addiction to cycles and good friendships


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 4, 2022)

Well Kinda!!!!!

New Finds, Old Buys!


With the Caddy gone now, I thought I would concentrate on the shop this weekend. Still have a ton to go through, but it's amazing what you find in "Your Own" stuff when you actually have room to dig!! The Hardware bin shelves for example, found 2 of these over 3 years ago, sold one, stashed one, then forgot about it. Got them from an older gentlemen that grabbed them up from the US Army Airfield in Coffeyville Ks. when it was closing after the war.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2022)

I got six more Wise keys to add to the pile.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2022)

My best news of the week was three years clear from the throat cancer. 
Also another pair of Morgan & Wright tires for the tyre pile. 
And this cushion tire Iver - Lovell.  Cool that it still has the original tires.  A heap of paint removal is ahead in future!


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 4, 2022)

Scored this 12” deluxe (electric horn and long spring Troxel seat) mid-late 30’s full fender Garton trike yesterday!!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 4, 2022)

I’ve been lucky finding interesting bikes lately . I finally thought this was going to be a quiet week then this freight train shows up. This is a 1890s Rear Steering Tandem. I believe this might be a 1897 Barnes And Sterns Flyer . Thanks to a fellow Cabers help. This bike was $150 new in 1897 . I’m open to any info anybody may have and correct parts . The correct parts that are on this bike are the frame the fork the steering linkage and the seat post . All the other stuff looks to be of a 1970s overhaul. The good news is the bike is rideable!!! If anybody has  parts for this please PM me. I’d really like to find the chain rings and cranks .


----------



## ian (Dec 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My best news of the week was three years clear from the throat cancer.
> Also another pair of Morgan & Wright tires for the tyre pile.
> And this cushion tire Iver - Lovell.  Cool that it still has the original tires.  A heap of paint removal is ahead in future!
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your survivorship award! Every new day is a wonder.
I just passed my 5 year mark.....


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 4, 2022)

Added a unique head badge to the collection. No clue where it was used other than on one of Suzuki's motorbikes. Will be working hard to get this translated to see if that narrows it down. The white characters though do translate to Suzuki.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 4, 2022)

Scored a Skippy Racer scooter off FB marketplace..


----------



## sworley (Dec 4, 2022)

Thought I’d share this cool old photo I spotted in a grocery store yesterday. Late 40s bike safety inspection by the local police.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My best news of the week was three years clear from the throat cancer.
> Also another pair of Morgan & Wright tires for the tyre pile.
> And this cushion tire Iver - Lovell.  Cool that it still has the original tires.  A heap of paint removal is ahead in future!
> 
> ...



Congratulations !!!!  I hate cancer.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 4, 2022)

I bought a rare unique all plastic "futuristic" pick up truck off Ebay that was featured ( I'm told) in the 1960's Sears "Wish Book". It's almost a foot long and is mint in the box. It has a friction drive. I have never seen one before. Right away I pictured it with toy outboard boat motor payloads. Needless to say, I've gone off the rails ( or lake/pond?) with the vintage motors.

That said, a new friend in Mn made me another 3 units of a ( copied from the original hobby/retail design) 5 tier toy outboard display stand. These little toys are eye candy, but when they roar to life/prop spins and the panel light ( or one button fires all 5 motors and lights up!) comes on, instant childhood.

I think I mentioned, I have pics of my kids ( Devan is 31 now with his own son/my grandson) enjoying pushing the buttons 25+



 years back in my old collection. I also added a few more toy motors, one being an extra desirable ( if anyone has any 6 cylinder K&O toy Mercury motors/please contact me) 6 cylinder Mercury Mk 78A.

Then another full size outboard motor followed me home. A 1959 Johnson 5.5. I even managed to shoehorn it into the house as my G/F was at her Moms. The garage is getting pretty full until I "redecorate" in the Spring. The basement Man Cave, well, that's another story. Another minty vintage Schwinn ( pics next Sunday) just hit town with my name on it courtesy of Bobby U.  I'll deal with that "space/room" challenge when I pick it up from Fed Ex on Monday. I think I need a bigger house or a smaller collection? Ya think? Perhaps I'm "preaching to the choir". Regardless, I'm in good company on the Cabe.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 4, 2022)

Richard Pope said:


> One of my favorites finally obtained ...,red for Christmas! Greatful for it and the friendships made surrounding its purchase!!!  Merry Christmas bike brothers 🎁 🎄🎄🎄🎄🎅🤶 And God bless us all with our heathy addiction to cycles and good friendships
> 
> View attachment 1744825
> 
> ...




WOW!!! Merry Christmas to you from you (and me, lol).😀


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 4, 2022)

Got a few things this week. Green 6 hole rack, and a S2 front wheel that I bought just for the tire.  And another Power Wagon, because apparently 2 wasn’t  enough for me


----------



## Hastings (Dec 4, 2022)

1983 cabbage patch kids bike from the trash and they finally took my offer on this crazy Mercury that’s been up forever with crazy NOS tires.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 4, 2022)

I found this Ea laboratories pancake horn at a car swap meet this morning!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 4, 2022)

Got a few new plates to almost cover a magic decade of fun in my life (age 13-23)



. Cars, bikes, bars, pals and gals and a partridge in a pear tree. This Madison plate fits the year of the Bowden nicely too!


----------



## sworley (Dec 4, 2022)

My modest “display” above the entrance to my basement shop. While I completely admire the lovely mid-century, space age theme of someone’s collection like @Nashman here, my minimalist self could never allow it.

I have long been a fan of early Salsa Cycle’s style and the interesting and intelligent Ross Shafer himself, hence most of my items.


----------



## ranman (Dec 4, 2022)

50 dollar score on Fb marketplace. Been looking for a mens 26” frame for awhile for a Frankenstein build.
Li e the Columbia grips!


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Dec 4, 2022)

I picked up a car on an online auction, I was bidding on an Iver Johnson and this car was closing first lost track of the bike and ended up with a 1974 Chevy Chevelle Lagun S-3.  The bike was real nice. The car has a 400-2 but the previous owner changed out manifold for a 4 barrel.                              

  It's sort of a sleeper or a moms car.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 4, 2022)

Hastings said:


> 1983 cabbage patch kids bike from the trash and they finally took my offer on this crazy Mercury that’s been up forever with crazy NOS tires.
> 
> View attachment 1745036



Ooh! @ those Snake Bellies!


----------



## stezell (Dec 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My best news of the week was three years clear from the throat cancer.
> Also another pair of Morgan & Wright tires for the tyre pile.
> And this cushion tire Iver - Lovell.  Cool that it still has the original tires.  A heap of paint removal is ahead in future!
> 
> ...



Brant I would say that's the best news of the year!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 4, 2022)

Nothing bike related for me, but an opportunity I never thought would happen. Found and bought a car almost identical to my high school car that I sold in 1995 after my first son was born. A 1970 Chevelle SS 396 in fathom blue. It's a 4 speed car, all #'s matching with a build sheet. It's been in storage since 1979 but the buy I bought it from got it running. This winter will be a mechanical rebuild and ready to cruise next summer. Pretty stoked and can't wait to rip into it!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 4, 2022)

Brought this late 41 Snyder built Hawthorne home this week. It's had some work done previously...and is definitely going to need more. Lol











Stamp is almost too light to read. 

Had to put grips, tires and pedals on. Temporarily installed a Rollfast badge on it....until I figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> Nothing bike related for me, but an opportunity I never thought would happen. Found and bought a car almost identical to my high school car that I sold in 1995 after my first son was born. A 1970 Chevelle SS 396 in fathom blue. It's a 4 speed car, all #'s matching with a build sheet. It's been in storage since 1979 but the buy I bought it from got it running. This winter will be a mechanical rebuild and ready to cruise next summer. Pretty stoked and can't wait to rip into it!View attachment 1745475
> 
> View attachment 1745476
> 
> ...



Make sure you remove those headers and put the smog pump back on it.  🤣


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Dec 4, 2022)

Finally got a pierce chainless thanks to @bikesnbuses. 



Also went to a train show today and picked up a couple of new cars  some pictures and a diecast truck I absolutely had to have.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 4, 2022)

Found this 24" prewar schwinn thank you @Hastings for help with acquisition and a great job shipping! Not sure what to do with this. The fork looks really wrong to me, so maybe BMX contender?


----------



## FSH (Dec 4, 2022)

My score of the week.  Elgin 4-Star Deluxe


----------



## Ronald (Dec 4, 2022)

FSH said:


> My score of the week.  Elgin 4-Star Deluxe
> 
> View attachment 1745666
> 
> ...



How much do you wat for it


----------



## FSH (Dec 4, 2022)

Ronald said:


> How much do you wat for it



NFS right now.  It needs some cleaning and a front wheel.  But thanks for the interest


----------



## Ronald (Dec 4, 2022)

FSH said:


> NFS right now. It needs some cleaning and a front wheel. But thanks for the interest
> 
> Do you have any prewar bicycle for sale


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2022)

FSH said:


> My score of the week.  Elgin 4-Star Deluxe
> 
> very cool !!


----------

